# Canadair 515 by Viking



## Colin Parkinson (16 May 2019)

They are pitching this as a multi use firefighting/SAR/Maritime patrol

A combined Military/CCG/TC squadron doing all 3 perhaps? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ4H85TJ1PI&fbclid=IwAR2Pzn2QasRPzv2O_23_pI8bze1_5oHV3kSjD-08pNg2H86KOV20Bkaycts


----------



## YZT580 (16 May 2019)

And so they should it is a good airplane and does what it was designed for very very well.  But it is no speed demon.  It would do very well as a coastal patrol aircraft, based in NB and Victoria even seconded north to Port Hardy and Gander or Goose but it would definitely not do as a primary SAR.  If you bought them you would have to create a job description for them and the difficulty would be to provide crews: we are already short staffed.  Having said that, every Provincial and Territorial Lands and Forest department should be outfitted with a fleet of them; even more than they have now.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 May 2019)

Considering the postings and type of flying it would appeal to some, also combined squadron with CCG/TC might work out, aircrew is CF and maintainers are civy.  The japanese use flying boats for SAR still.


----------



## YZT580 (17 May 2019)

nostalgia.  We haven't had a fixed wing amph. since we ditched the DHC2 from the reserves.  Before that it was the ALBERTS and they left late 60's I think.  Dollar one ferried them out to XE in 69 or 70.  They were too slow for SAR and very seldom was the amphib capability needed.  But  would be good for coastal work, but then patrolling is the job of the CCG.  So give them to the coast guard


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 May 2019)

Well i agree that CCG would be better, they argue that firefighting is out of their scope and more a domestic ops task for the military. I think a squadron of these as a Federal asset to assist the provinces is a good idea and initial buy would likely kick start global sales helping the Canadian aviation industry. As for military involvement, that could change with a stroke of a pen. Whoever gets it would need additional funding for sure.


----------



## Loachman (21 May 2019)

Since when is forest fire fighting a military role?

One of the (few) sensible decisions made with the Griffon purchase was _*not*_ getting water buckets as the Slugs (Twin Hueys) had, as those guys often spent too much time water-bucketting and too little time doing more Tac Hellish things during dry summer months.

But, anyway, buying fleets of slow waterbombers, (Too-)Small Tactical Airlifters, and armed trainers should put us in a perfect position to fight The Godless Communist Chinese Hordes in a few years.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 May 2019)

If you get a Green-liberal-NDP government, you may find your doing nothing but fighting forest fires, they are pushing the patrol function as a sales point. The CAF does do fire fighting, just not by aircraft.


----------



## Spencer100 (25 Jun 2019)

Viking sold some new builds in Paris last week


----------



## MarkOttawa (26 Jun 2019)

Viking Air news release:


> Longview Aviation Capital Subsidiary Viking Signs Multi-Aircraft Sales Agreement for Next Generation CL-515 Aerial Firefighter & Multi-Role Amphibious Aircraft
> 
> PARIS, June 18, 2019––Longview Aviation Capital (“Longview”) and its subsidiary Viking Air Limited, a global leader of utility aircraft, support and services and manufacturer of the world-renowned Twin Otter, today announced a seven aircraft sales contract for six new-production CL-515 aircraft and one CL-415EAF.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------

